# Homelite Pressure Washer HPW2200



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

After my latest failure of my 2 week old powerwasher I'm going to buy this one. Does anyone have any views on it?

Cheers

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...efview=search&ts=1266777081536&isSearch=false


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Do you need it to be petrol driven?
The electric one for the same money has better specs - greater flow rate.

As you're shopping in that price bracket, then consider the Makita HW131 that I and a few others have - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=100154


----------



## SHare (Jul 8, 2009)

The homelite stuff is terrible. I used to work on a returns desk in a DIY store that sold the petrol strimmers and mowers and the _always_ came back. Their customer service was equally as poor so I'd avoid them.


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Homelite Terrible..Don't Agree , i've had a Homelite Chainsaw for a couple of years now and it still works a treat.The spares are also ready available from B&Q.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I bought it it's a fantastic PW, real good quality lance which fits my Snow Foam lance perfectly.

Well recommended.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I am getting one of these, had a karcher broke, worked, then broke again, now going back for full refund, the only question I have is what lance connection does it take, i have a lance with a karcher fitting but not too sure if the Kew quick release is the same as the Homelite, by the way its a Ryobi with different branding so it cant be all that bad....


----------



## RSsteveH (Apr 3, 2010)

Alzay said:


> After my latest failure of my 2 week old powerwasher I'm going to buy this one. Does anyone have any views on it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...efview=search&ts=1266777081536&isSearch=false


I'm no expert, by any means, but judging by the reviews this has received on the link you provided, your £175 might be better spent elsewhere. I guess its a personal choice really.


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

i bought one a couple of weeks ago and really happy with it so far,snow foamed with it last friday for the 1st time and the thickness of the foam was superb,i used valet pro ph neutral foam with it


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

phobia said:


> I am getting one of these, had a karcher broke, worked, then broke again, now going back for full refund, the only question I have is *what lance connection does it take*, i have a lance with a karcher fitting but not too sure if the Kew quick release is the same as the Homelite, by the way its a Ryobi with different branding so it cant be all that bad....


its a M22 Kranzel fitting neede mate


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

RSsteveH said:


> I'm no expert, by any means, but judging by the reviews this has received on the link you provided, your £175 might be better spent elsewhere. I guess its a personal choice really.


if you read the reviews people are complaining about the water inlet connection,i had the same problem but a £4 brass fitting from b&q sorted the problem easily


----------



## SMV (Feb 6, 2007)

I bought one myself after my lavor 3/s packed in .Works really well plenty of power might buy another to keep as a spare at that price


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Wondered about one of these at christmas time as store recond it was half price but its been at that price for ages.
Still undecided as im thinking of getting away from a power washer but still tempted if it can be used from a water but jerry can etc water supply as the draw would be no cables and now darn hose pipe.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

is the 15percent offer still on aswell.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

also ive found with most lances with m22 fitment.That a good quality aftermarket lance makes the world of difference.both on my boshaqautec pro and ryobi subaru211cc7bhp


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i couldnt see the pics in the link cos im on ps3. but i use a homelite daily. mine is the one with two wheels on rear not sure if its the same one. i paid near 300 for it a year ago and its been fabulous machine. the only fault i find with mine is its a bit noisy, due to a tiny exhaust box.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Just used mines this morning and its still going strong after nearly a year of weekly washes. 

The only issue I have are the hoses are a bit hard to roll up and store.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

had a look in b&q today my machine is the 2201 model which has slightly higher pressure. i dont think you will go wrong with it myself mate


----------



## Muir 78 (Jul 29, 2012)

*homelite pressure washer*

hi guys i was wondering if anyone of you could help me i have a homelite pressure washer Hpw 2200 the problem is when i go to use the lance the machine stops can anyone help cheers


----------

